# Duo-Therm temperature contoller



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

Our beautiful Holiday Rambler is now on the drive, and has been fully played with by all and sundry.

One of the items on aforementioned craft is a 'Duo-Therm comfort control center' by Dometic. In essence this is a digital zoned thermostat which either fires up the gas boiler or the roof aircon. Other than requiring the skills of a 14 yr old to make the thing work, so far so good.

The question however is how to get it to work in deg C rather than F. According to the manual, which against my better judgement I have been forced to read, the device is set to C or F at the factory. Does anybody know how this is done, and can I reset it? If I prize it from the wall with a mallet would I find some little switches for setting that sort of thing?

Any help or entertaining guesswork looked forward to..............


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

How about a small conversion chart next to it. Im sure you will soon get used to it, we found we messed with ours for about a week then set it and forgot about it!! If its to hot turn it down.....to cold turn it up!!!

You could also buy a wall mounted thermometer for easy reference if it cant be changed to Centigrade.

Dazzer


----------



## 102172 (Dec 22, 2006)

Even easier....

Take the setting in F, take off 30 and halve it = C (within a degree or so).

There is a more complicated method (take off 32, divide by 9, multiply by 5 = C) but the first calculation you can do in your head in a couple of seconds.

Saves faffing.

Hope it helps......

Cheers.

Paul


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

*Conversion*

Er, yes I know how to do the conversion etc, but me being me I like to produce the 'elegent' answer to the problem i.e. have it display the correct value in the first place.

I feel a screwdriver moment coming on..................


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi
Before the screwdriver moment please read THIS
It is a list of service manuals and if you scroll down you will see the link to the Comfort Center manual, I just had a quick look but could not see a reference to adjusting the temp type from F to C.... But if you read more slowly than me, you may have more luck.....
Anyway probable useful info to have :lol: 
Hope this helps

Keith

PS, good luck :lol: :lol:


----------

